# Cream soap help



## hnelbach (Jul 3, 2016)

Hello, I would like to make a cream soap with :
Tallow 
Coconut oil
Stearic acid
Shea butter
Veg glycerin
Kaolin clay
Colloidal oatmeal
Bamboo silk 

I have made hot process soap, cold process soap, and shaving soap but I do not know how to formulate this. If somebody could help me I would so very much appreciate it!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 4, 2016)

There's quite a learning curve for cream soap, even more so than liquid soap. I really would recommend trying an established recipe for cream soap so you know how to make the soap and how a tested recipe behaves. Lindy makes cream soap a lot, and she was kind enough to share a tutorial and recipe: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=49652 

The only fat you don't have that her recipe calls for is sweet almond, but olive is a close substitute if you have that in your kitchen. The saponification value for almond is slightly higher than for olive, so the lye will be slightly lower if you substitute olive. You say you've made shave soap, but you don't say if it was KOH based or not. If you don't have KOH, you'll need to get that too -- can't make cream soap without it.

Edit -- Oh, I see you've already found that tutorial based on your June 24 comment in Lindy's thread. There's a link in that thread to a cream soap spreadsheet that will allow you to formulate your own cream soap if you don't want to use Lindy's basic recipe -- see Post 150. So I'm not sure what more help you need ... can you give more details about your concerns?


----------



## hnelbach (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you. I'm not sure how to incorporate tallow in my recipe.
I have all the ingredients just not sure how to formulate and percentages to use.
Also, I'm on my phone at don't know how to get back to her post. Lol


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jul 5, 2016)

Please don't use multiple threads for one topic - please keep it here rather than posting in the old thread. 

As DeeAnna said, in the linked thread post 150 is a spreadsheet to help you formulate your recipe to include tallow. Reduce one of the other hard oils and add in the tallow in the calculation fields. You can always post the recipe here for feedback before starting, which I highly recommend


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 5, 2016)

I find cream should be preserved. I have tried not preserving twice and both times mold grew. It has never happened since I use Liquid Germall Plus. Now I use a combination of LGP and Optiphen


----------

